#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-16
<devkorcvince> kumusta
<recharge> may nakasubok na bang mag-install ng ubuntu 11.04?
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-17
<Raboff> good morning
<e1mer> good morning
<Raboff> I dont know if this is the right place to ask, Im planning on installing Ubuntu sa unpartitioned space ng HDD ko (with W7). Do I need to format it before installation o kaya na ng Ubuntu gawin un?
<zakame> hola
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nhatz> yo wers 
<wers> nhatz: hi 
<nhatz> hehehe
<nhatz> hala nawala si zak
<temyo> hello
<temyo> hi everyone
<temyo> need your help
<temyo> whois temyo
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-18
<nhatz> hahahaha
<nhatz> nagtagpo? 
<nhatz> sya ba ang nawawala kong ama?
<nhatz> teka AFK mode muna
<nhatz> may tatrabahuin lang... hehehe
* zakame changed the topic of #ubuntu-ph to: Welcome to Ubuntu Philippines: http://ubuntu-ph.org || http://ph.ubuntuforums.org || https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team || http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ph || Ubuntu 11.04 out: http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-transforms-your-pc-experience || Natty Release Party REAL SOON NOW
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-21
 * stjohnmedrano is away: Away lang!.
<ericb> magandang gabi
<ericb> tanong lang, sino nagkakaroon ng problem sa wifi using ubuntu 10.10?
<ericb> hindi ko kasi mapagana yung sakin eh :))
<epal> dpt na siguro magpalit sa wicd XD
<ericb> apt-get install wicd ?
<angheloko> epal, wpa_supplicant 
#ubuntu-ph 2011-05-22
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-14
<onats> sup guys
<zakame> jmibanez: rare to see you here :)
<jmibanez> zakame: yeah, just passing by
<jmibanez> zakame: i'm listening to a podcast, there's an irc channel for the network doing it
<zakame> hehe
<jmibanez> zakame: and my x-chat has this channel in my prefs
<jmibanez> when i connect
<zakame> ah
<zakame> xchat on osx?
<jmibanez> yep
<zakame> nice
<jmibanez> this is the podcast i'm listening to (llive): http://5by5.tv/buildanalyze/
<jmibanez> http://5by5.tv/live
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-15
<epal> happy 1337 day daw xD
<epal> hm, parang d day pala xD specific date :D
<onats> anyone using xen?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-16
<six519> epal: sasori_: pareho kayo andito? :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-17
<kidsodateless> Magandang Gabi :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-05-20
<zakame> hi hi
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-13
<strong> ping
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-14
<rastajoey> hi
<rastajoey> bos tanong lng poh
#ubuntu-ph 2013-05-16
<Savannah> May weroam user ba dito?
<Savannah> Patulong naman
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-13
<kaii_> morning guys :D
<zakame> hi hi
<kaii_> hello hello :d
#ubuntu-ph 2014-05-15
<atmark> hi
<Samhain13> hola
#ubuntu-ph 2015-05-16
<BigEars431> so these are the pinoy Linux Enthusiasts..... 10 people
#ubuntu-ph 2016-05-17
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/732688392819900416
<MarkDude> Mangyan Ambahan to Tagalog to Baybayin 
 * MarkDude is hella proud of this. Makatang puti ako
<MarkDude> :D
#ubuntu-ph 2020-05-15
<guest987> whois zachy
